# Configuration modem  Speedtouch 546



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J' ai récupéré un modem ST 546 configuré en mode BRIDGE que je voudrais passer en mode ROUTEUR mais on me demande un mot de passe (ancienne configuration faite par Francetelecom pour ma ligne TV).Quelqu' un le connaîtrait-il car impossible de changer quoique ce soit même en passant par Telnet, mes compétences en la matière sont limitées :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Dans le mode d'mploi ils te disent comment faire un reset non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

J' ai suivi tout quoi qu' on dit de faire mais rien à faire. Cela doit venir de la config dejà installée


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

tu as essayé "admin" et "password", qui sont en général les identifiants par défaut de bien des routeurs et autres...

on ne sait jamais


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ou 1234 chez moi


----------

